# Who would u like to see in a Kings uniform next year? Here are a few i can think of..



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Peja Vu, if u want u can update the poll with more suggestions


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Hassell and a good defensive rebounder would be great.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I think Damp would be great for the Kings. He would give him that tough inside presence they are lacking and someone to "guard" shaq and duncan and all the big guys, cuz webber cant do that ne more on that bum knee of his. hassell wouldnt be a bad pick up either.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

I agree with you texan. We need a bid body in the middle and Dampier is very strong guy who can score and defend all the big guys in the west. I don't know what would we do with our lineup then?

bibby
christie
peja
cwebb
dampier

then have miller come in for cwebb and have vlade sometimes come for dampier. 

what you guys think????


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Miller would be the first man off the bench at the PF/C spot. As for Vlade I am pretty sure this or next yer will be his last year n next year he will be back up quality player if he stays.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Dampier is actually going to be on a Sacramento morning show tomorrow. They are going to ask him if he is interested about coming to Sac...I will post what he says (if I remember to listen).


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> Dampier is actually going to be on a Sacramento morning show tomorrow. They are going to ask him if he is interested about coming to Sac...I will post what he says (if I remember to listen).


You have to remember that. Or we won't talk to you for a month.  


:joke: 

(is there a way that we could listen after that? like with the GM we could still listen what he said)


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

What about Chris Anderson?


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> What about Chris Anderson?


Perfect fit:yes:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I dont think the Kings will be able to find any PT for big guys if Vlade stays...


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> Dampier is actually going to be on a Sacramento morning show tomorrow. They are going to ask him if he is interested about coming to Sac...I will post what he says (if I remember to listen).


AND... Whatd he say?!:upset:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Either he wasn't on, or I missed it. I will keep checking here and here for the audio.


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

Jason Williams in a expanded backup role for the Kings. Imagine Bibby as a starter, and J-Will as the triumphant backup. That would be sweet. Of course Jason would get the majority of the minute, but that would only be after the Kings fire that lame *** of a coach in Adleman.


----------



## outlook1 (Mar 17, 2004)

why and how would J-Will come to the kings?
That's the silliest thing I've heard in a while


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

he probably means the player formally known as jason williams, now jay williams, who had his contract with chicago bought out with chicago while he rehabs. They say hes coming along nicely, might be a good idea. But I dont know, maby he does mean white chocolate should make his triumphant return, which wouldnt make a lot of sense...


----------



## AZwildcats4 (Feb 9, 2004)

first two probably won't happen but i'm still hopeful


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

There was a lot of talk about Etan Thomas this morning on the Kings Insiders. I haven't seen a lot of him, is he someone who could help the Kings?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> There was a lot of talk about Etan Thomas this morning on the Kings Insiders. I haven't seen a lot of him, is he someone who could help the Kings?


HES AWFUL


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Complete list of free agents


----------

